# Clear labels - How do they look?



## TonyP (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm thinking about using clear labels (instead of white) on my bottles and I'm wondering how they'd look with wine backgrounds. Does anyone do this? The Avery labels would be 18664 (inkjet). Any comments?

Tony P.


----------



## nafarmboy (Oct 14, 2012)

Probably be ok but just outa curosity what is the point if you are going to use a white background.
Tom


----------



## TonyP (Oct 14, 2012)

nafarmboy said:


> Probably be ok but just outa curosity what is the point if you are going to use a white background.
> Tom



Sorry if I made this confusing, but clear labels would make the background the color of the wine. My current labels have a mostly white background.

Tony P.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 14, 2012)

I tried them with Avery. I din't have any success with being an=bly to see any of the ink with the wine background. I think someone else tried it on here with another label and did have success. I would just buy a small pack and sample.


----------



## deboard (Oct 14, 2012)

The CC Showcase Zinfandel I just bottled had clear labels with it. They look pretty nice, and come off very easily. 

I think it will be just a difference in designing labels, you'll have to think of the background being the color of the wine now, and choose colors accordingly. You might find that lighter colored text is easier to see on a dark red and so on.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 14, 2012)

Have a look at the labels that Winexpert is including with their LE kits. They've been using the clear bases for 3 or 4 years at least.

http://www.winexpert.com/le2012

Steve


----------



## nafarmboy (Oct 15, 2012)

Why not just print them on white labels?


----------



## TonyP (Oct 15, 2012)

nafarmboy said:


> Why not just print them on white labels?



Clear labels are actually clear. White labels are actually white. When you print on a clear label, the areas where there is nothing printed is clear. When you print on a white label, the areas where there is nothing printed is white.

Look at the link from Steve's post to get the idea. Thanks, Steve.

Tony P.


----------



## nafarmboy (Oct 15, 2012)

"I'm thinking about using clear labels (instead of white) on my bottles and I'm wondering how they'd look with wine backgrounds."
DUH I can't read...........this whole time I thought you said white background instead of wine background. Sorry about that.
Tom


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2012)

Tony, I think clear labels have a great look to them. The only thing I would say is you have to choose the ink colors you use carefully, probably light colors on dark wine and dark colors on white wine. I only have one variety bottles with a clear label (that came in the kit), a Nero D'Avola, and it is difficult to read the label. I do like that they allow a unimpeded look at the wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 15, 2012)

deboard said:


> The CC Showcase Zinfandel I just bottled had clear labels with it. They look pretty nice, and come off very easily.



I went with the kit labels on this one because I like them. They look really nice on the bottle with a matte black foil. As an added bonus, they come off cleanly and very easily. Don't know how well something like these would work with an inkjet printer though.


----------



## deboard (Oct 15, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> I went with the kit labels on this one because I like them. They look really nice on the bottle with a matte black foil. As an added bonus, they come off cleanly and very easily. Don't know how well something like these would work with an inkjet printer though.



Same here, plus printing 30 labels on an inkjet costs money that I'd rather put towards the next kit. 

The fact that they come off so easily was great, the white label paper I use comes off easily as well as long as you don't get it wet first. Then it's just slightly harder though. But still not as easy as the clear labels. Avery makes a full sheet clear label, which is what I prefer (full sheet). I may have to try some.


----------

